# Any great Cubase pro books references out there?



## toomanynotes (Jun 10, 2019)

I hate Pdf's, nothing like real paper in your hands to read.
Any recommendations for Guide to Cubase?

Thanks


----------



## DS_Joost (Jun 10, 2019)

https://musictechtuition.com/books/complete-guide-music-technology/the-complete-guide-to-music-technology-using-cubase-10/

There ya go. Imo the only good, complete option out there. Darren Jones is very thorough in that book, more so than the description would have you think. He lays down Cubase from simple to advanced. This man knows his stuff! I consider that book the unofficial manual to Cubase.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 11, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> https://musictechtuition.com/books/complete-guide-music-technology/the-complete-guide-to-music-technology-using-cubase-10/
> 
> There ya go. Imo the only good, complete option out there. Darren Jones is very thorough in that book, more so than the description would have you think. He lays down Cubase from simple to advanced. This man knows his stuff! I consider that book the unofficial manual to Cubase.


I knew it, that's that then. Thanks
I used to love Simon millward Cubase books, wonder what happened to him?

Thanks


----------



## cmillar (Jun 11, 2019)

I've just had the same question, so thanks for the Darren Jones book link.

Am new to Cubase, but have 20 years of experience with MOTU DP...so there is a bit of 'overlap' which helps in the transition.

But I'm loving Cubase so far, and this is part of my transition out of the 'Apple-world' back into the PC world. 

Looking forward to the book for more 'know-how'.


----------



## brenneisen (Jun 11, 2019)

books, lol

print the manual then


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 11, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> books, lol
> 
> print the manual then


print?, lol.... No thanks 1000+ pages unbinded pdf..
I get the impression you don't think the software manuals are written by Steinberg's semi-illiterate IT people.
Anyway, Ordered! Always handy at the side, said it before and say it again, screw PDFS.


----------



## wnws (Jun 11, 2019)

I was sold just on the TOC. Can’t wait for this.


----------



## brenneisen (Jun 11, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> nyway, Ordered! Always handy at the side, said it before and say it again, screw PDFS



well, good luck with your inevitably obsolete book


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 11, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> https://musictechtuition.com/books/complete-guide-music-technology/the-complete-guide-to-music-technology-using-cubase-10/
> 
> There ya go. Imo the only good, complete option out there. Darren Jones is very thorough in that book, more so than the description would have you think. He lays down Cubase from simple to advanced. This man knows his stuff! I consider that book the unofficial manual to Cubase.


Yay DS_Joost! I was on that search as well.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 11, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> well, good luck with your inevitably obsolete book


This reply adds nothing to the conversation, they like printed books, what's it to you? Not to mention, it won't be obsolete while we are using Cubase 10. When 11 comes out, the PDF will be equally useless.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 11, 2019)

The basics are rarely obsolete until maybe Cubase 13. I've been looking for a good Cubase book for years. Steinberg's manual sucks for those new to Cubase. Their nomenclature is totally different and finding things in the manual is difficult when you don't know what to ask for. 

So thanks for this.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jun 12, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> well, good luck with your inevitably obsolete book



He posts videos on updated versions every single time. And very good ones too, really thought out. His videos on the Logical Editor are the best. Darren Jones is to Cubase (along with Greg Ondo of course) what Marcus Huyskens is to Studio One.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 14, 2019)

She’s arrived!
I like big books and cannot lie, You other brothers can't deny!

Will be tucking in later!


----------



## DS_Joost (Jun 14, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> She’s arrived!
> I like big books and cannot lie, You other brothers can't deny!
> 
> Will be tucking in later!



Enjoy man! It's a really good read! Be sure to watch his tutorials on MusicTechTuition too! They are really informative!


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 14, 2019)

DS_Joost said:


> Enjoy man! It's a really good read! Be sure to watch his tutorials on MusicTechTuition too! They are really informative!


Thanks will do!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 28, 2019)

Just got mine. EXACTLY what I was looking for, a massive college-class level (or above) that hits every aspect. I'm committing to this like I'm going to music school, cannot wait!


----------



## cmillar (Jun 29, 2019)

Have had the book for a couple of weeks now, and I'd give it a very good review for sure.

I'm new to Cubase, but not new to 'Music and Technology'....(I've done some teaching on the subject at colleges myself over the years as an adjunct teacher). But, if the places I taught had been Cubase-based this would definitely be the book I'd want to use as a text book. He covers all topics very thoroughly ...the toughest thing today is to actually getting students to just sit down and use a manual or to get them to realize that you can't really be an expert in anything without spending some time with a manual.

And his YouTube videos are excellent. Nice!

I've learned a lot about using Cubase that I wouldn't have stumbled upon otherwise. The more I use Cubase, I really appreciate it. And, like other DAW's, there's something in there for pretty well any type of musician/producer.


----------

